# Leftover Canadian Bacon



## Rings Я Us (Jan 23, 2018)

I grew up eating pretty straightforward Midwestern style foods. As a kid tacos were considered exotic. 
 One of the fall and winter comfort food staples in our home was scalloped potatoes and ham. Leftover ham from holidays mostly. 
  I think in the 80s my parents started putting the smoked pork chops in scalloped potatoes. So this I brought back, in the one pot meal from my youth by using my hunk of cured and smoked C.B. I made.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 23, 2018)

A stick of butter, for the sauce and for the top of the potatoes. 3 Tbs for sauce and 3 Tbs flour.
About 3 cups milk. Salt n pepper.
Used 4 bigger red potatoes and a couple onions.. I like onion.
Clove of minced garlic in the sauce.
1.5 lbs thick cut CB.
 It's all sliced and ready to layer in a level even fashion.
I shaved parmesan on top using a vegetable peeler.


Thanks for looking.. Leftover CB idea. Oh, 350 oven till potatoes are done and top browned a bit.


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2018)

Johnny That looks good!! Points Going to try some sprouts grilled one day.
Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 23, 2018)

tropics said:


> Johnny That looks good!! Points Going to try some sprouts grilled one day.
> Richie


Yeah. Grilled would work. I see balsamic drizzle or glazed ones had been popular. And someone had shaved brussel sprouts here the other day.
Thanks for the point.:)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2018)

That looks delicious Johnny!
I could eat a plate of that right now!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey thanks.. I'm liking the quicker turnover in the features.  Gives more Chance for everyone to be in.
:cool:






SmokinAl said:


> That looks delicious Johnny!
> I could eat a plate of that right now!
> Congrats on making the carousel!
> Al


----------



## swinefan (Jan 25, 2018)

That looks excellent, I had never considered to put the ham/CB/pork in the potatoes directly.  I will have to try this!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 25, 2018)

Looks good Rings, Scallop potatoes with ham were a staple in our house also. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 25, 2018)

swinefan said:


> That looks excellent, I had never considered to put the ham/CB/pork in the potatoes directly.  I will have to try this!





gmc2003 said:


> Looks good Rings, Scallop potatoes with ham were a staple in our house also.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Yeah thanks. Cheap comfort food.. :)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 25, 2018)

Really looks good Johnny!!
I grew up with scalloped potatos and ham too--always ham left over from a holiday dinner.  But I never thought to use CB instead of ham--back bacon was a very *rare* treat at our place.
POINT
Gary


----------

